# Is dp/dr a test from god?



## Guest (Aug 4, 2008)

I'm starting to believe that each one of us is tested in various ways at one point in our lives. Some of us get cancer, some get limbs cut off, and there are others who are dealt the dp/dr hand from god, or is it the devil?
I believe this is god's way of testing our faith which we all have to face sometime in our lives.
I believe because of our sins we each reach this plateau where god tests our resolve.
I say this because I had a scheduled mri cancelled numerous times and hear this voice in my head supposedly from god telling me I must believe in him, and believe I have nothing wrong with my brain, or if there is something going on presently in my brain to believe that god will cure it. 
I say this because I suspect that a brain tumor or some other organic disease is causing my dp/dr, and think god is postponing these appointments in order to give me a chance to believe in him so he can cure me before my apointment, otherwise I would get the bad news I feared all along.
When symptoms of dp/dr first hit I had no idea what it was and thought I had come down with either a brain tumor or dementia. Than one day while searching online I came upon a disease called picks disease which is similar to alzheimers and strikes people as young as 20 years old.
I had most of the symptoms such as: Rapid onset depression, mood changes, apathy, foggy memory, lack of social etiquette, etc. It really scared me. I even asked god one day before going to bed to come into my dreams and tell me what it is I was suffering from. Lo and behold a voice told me I had pick's disease and it's been in my head ever since. It didn't help also that dp came on shortly after my aunt died of alzheimers and another of brain cancer, which really fed my ocd thoughts.
I hope this is only my ocd playing with my head and all I'm suffering from is anxiety, ocd and dp/dr with depression.
Everybody tells me I'm suffering from depression but in my mind the dp/dr gave me the depression and came first.
What's even more bizzarre my wife recommended I purchase a bible and pray for my recovery and upon entering the house with bible in hand I opened it up and felt this wave of serenity and tranquility upon me which temporarily freed me of my symptoms. Than later that night I heard a voice tell me the devil is going to test you and try to make you a cynic of my word.
Sure enough something in my mind told me if I didn't return that bible to the store I purchased it from something bad was going to happen to me. My wife told me that was the devil testing my faith not jesus. She says that the devil brings suffering and tests your faith not jesus christ. What really scared me was while reading the bible the same night with the television on, a preview or commercial came on with someone saying something about the devil and stop what you are doing.
I really hope this is my ocd playing mind games with me. but I really believe in karma and a higher being deep down in my soul, but find it hard to commit to a spiritual being I can't visually see or have proof is there, if that makes any sense.
I really believed I'm flowered for life and there's no way out.


----------



## AntiSocial (Jul 12, 2008)

i sometimes think this to even though im not at all religious but i think its just my head playin tricks on me like it always does


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi
Well being buddhist I dont beleive in an external god who could test us....but I do think we choose our life lessons in a way.But we dont have anything to prove to anyone..like passing a test...we only need to do our best and true to ourselves.We only have ourselves to answar to at the end of the day when all is done and said,we face ourselves.Do your best for yourself because you deseve it not because you are prooving anything to anyone else.

I think faith is good but faith in yourself is better.If i may be honest without offending you ,I think ocd could give you thoughts such as "the devil is testing you,if you dont take back the book to the store somthing bad will happen"...
Besides which that kind of thinking is fundermentalism...there is no devil....if there is it is simply our mistaken veiws that cause our suffering.It is said "i am the only son of god"...meaning there is no devil there is only love in reality...that is like the christian form of enlightenment..i spend many years being a christian though now im buddhist.. ,i still have an interest but without the fundermentalism.

Karma is real..hence we have the potential to heal and love etc because ecerything changes and we have personal responsibility...take your power back and do the best for yourself....the higher being is the higher being within you.

Take care
Spirit.


----------



## AntiSocial (Jul 12, 2008)

those are very wise words spirit


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2008)

> i sometimes think this to even though im not at all religious but i think its just my head playin tricks on me like it always does


I feel the exact same way


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2008)

How is dp/dr a test from God?

What would be the point ?

Isn't life a test from God?

Aren't we judged on how we act in life?

For me DP/DR is not a test. For me it's just a problem, a problem caused by severe stress anxiety and other shit. What caused the stress/anxiety was my interaction with my environment and my perception which constantly made me fearful and self conscious.

Everything and Nothing is connected so I suppose you could be on to something but for the most part I think it's totally separate. DP/DR makes you focus on yourself thus it makes you more intuitive. All you do is think, you think all the time and it makes you into a good thinker, maybe a little too good.

All I know is I see a lot wrong


----------



## Clarity (Jul 22, 2008)

no matter what, if you are religious, spiritual, or not, facing these problems makes you stronger. So, in a way you could call it a test because you will either be a stronger person (if you face it the right way) or be weaker(if you let it ruin you). You can get through it with the support of faith(the grown up imaginary friend LOL, just kidding) or by loving yourself enough to be strong.
The best, wisest people, have had many obstacles. the boring, typical people, who are using oil and taking up space only to feed and die, have had it easy all there lives. i'm just happy that at least i know i'm a stronger person for all the shat i've been through.


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2008)

i also think if it is a test from god, fuck god


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

I'm thinking exactly the same thing but I believe this depersonalization thing I'm experiencing could be a consequence of my wrong doings... blah.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2008)

When people blame things on God they give their power away to something "out there" there isnt anything seperate from you that you can blame in reality....but people have been conditioned to think this way,that they are "bad" that god is "punishing them" because they are only human and make mistakes...if god really was that crual would you want anything to do with such a concept?.such a "loving" being?.....Does any of these things like-terror,punishment,blame,guilt,dread,bad..sound holy to you?...think about it without feeling like you have to beleive it for fear of being punished if you dont.Reigion can be unhealthy...the wisest spiritual being resides within you-HONOUR that person and take your power back.

With love
Spirit.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

In a way, this is a test from God

(yes yes, i said goodbye a few weeks ago, now i've come back to post when I see something I already have an opinion on)

But so is going to the supermarket and thinking well of the people serving you. And so is not being angry when someone's in the loo and making you wait.

LIFE is a test from God, and the word God is not even what I mean....you know what I am getting at though. Everything, even just the experience of sitting at the windowsill experiencing oneself as a human body, rather than an enlightened soul, is part of the spiritual path.

....I didn't read the whole of the authors post I have to admit, i got to the bit about "God cancelling appointments" and tuned out. Believing there is a supernatural entity who is interfering with your life is misguided, I think. The guidance you are looking for is in your soul, that is what will tell you your life-s path, and when you are doing something "wrong". Listen to your soul, instead of the voices in your head.


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2008)

Hi Rozanne!  Hows it going?

Lovley words and i agree,even the very simplist things in life are "spiritual" and can test us...but from within,not without...like you say.


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

When i had dp/dr sensations for the first time i was 10 years old. The sensations where during the first times about a day and endid always by some good sleeping. Since than i have prayed a lot asking of the scary, weird feeling can go away and asking if this feeling always will go over because i could not live with this the entire time. Than the sensations became slightly longer lasting, first a couple of days later up to 2 weeks lying in my bed with that weird feeling but it always goes away. Untill i was 11, during a holiday trip i get those feelings very badly but after sleeping a night it disapeert. Then that day i got it again and since then it has never been gone away in all those years. But i kept praying if it please could go away, i have been 3 times on pilgrimage. But the last view years i don`t believe that much more in god or anything between heaven and earth and i have started to think more rational. I do believe that praying/meditating can calme you down and i do believe in the lack of human perception creating those stories about "god". There is absolutly no evidence for the exist of a god. There is this quote that "religion is the opiate of the people" and i now think about that the same way. So to come back on the question of dp/dr a test from god is, i say no that would be very malicious.
If the above sentences comes a litle weird over to you know that i am not so good in English and that it is here past 2 am (Maybe i modify this tommorow). Its also not my purpose to offend someone by his religion i truly respect people`s faith but this is just how i think about it at the moment.


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2008)

Hallo,Doe alsof je thuis bent.Hoe is het? Leuk om jou te ontmoeten.
Youre english is fine....i cant really speak dutch..
I agree, a test from god like depesonalization would be malicious.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

No.


----------



## Adem (Jul 27, 2008)

It is a test from God. I have made many mistakes before DP. I believe it is a test from God and at the end of all of it we will be rewarded. Good always comes from bad. DP helped me fix the wrongs in my personality and it can help you to go in the right direction to becoming better as a person, and far more intelligent, and it will change your outlook on life in many positive ways.


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

Well said, Adem! Couldn't have said it any better mate.


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes. If you pass you get 72 virgins.


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2008)

VinCi said:


> are you starting to see why I'm so hostile?
> it's views like thsi that are dangerous, worshipping your pain as sign of god's existence, you'll never get rid of it, that is, until you die and DONT go to heaven/hell


I would like to answar that question.No it isnt obvious why you are so hostile even towards me who wrote this quoted below about taking personal responsibility rather than blaming some "God" or "Devil".......for our suffering.Someone who repeatedly points out that I do not think Dp,d is some kind of enlightenment and states that people should be careful about thinking that.I just dont say it the same arrogent rude insulting way that you do because I care about these people-You claim to care so much that you wish to turn people athiest-this is your personal war-you dont care about anyone except yourself Vinci.



> Hi
> Well being buddhist I dont beleive in an external god who could test us....but I do think we choose our life lessons in a way.But we dont have anything to prove to anyone..like passing a test...we only need to do our best and true to ourselves.We only have ourselves to answar to at the end of the day when all is done and said,we face ourselves.Do your best for yourself because you deseve it not because you are prooving anything to anyone else.
> 
> I think faith is good but faith in yourself is better.If i may be honest without offending you ,I think ocd could give you thoughts such as "the devil is testing you,if you dont take back the book to the store somthing bad will happen"...
> ...


We dont actually disagree on that much in terms of some veiws, if we could ever have a calm adult polite conversation, and I wont hold my breath waiting, I think we would discover that we actually share some veiws....But still youre just hostile, mostly for no good reason.So quit making lame excuses.


----------

